# Extending an Ocean Master



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I've just picked up an OM CP12SC for my 7500C3CT, but the reel seat is 6-9 inches to low on the butt. I can move the reel seat but would rather add an extender. Any thoughts on whether the butt is strong enough for an extender? And where I might get one (or the material to build one)?

Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------

